# Wild camping locations in Cornwall



## lagoonjsh (Jul 19, 2018)

Good afternoon all,

I’m taking the van out for it’s first trip in August and I’m looking for recommendations for camping spots in the following locations:

Lands End
St Agnes
St Ives

I will only be staying in each location for one night. 

All recommendations are appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## alcam (Jul 19, 2018)

lagoonjsh said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> I’m taking the van out for it’s first trip in August and I’m looking for recommendations for camping spots in the following locations:
> 
> ...



Hi members of this site have access to POIs all over UK , France and Iberia . Best recommendation I would give you is to join . You will get more than your money back in one trip


----------



## Buckby (Jul 19, 2018)

We are going in September and we just use the app there are plenty of places we toured from woolacoombe to exmouth last September


----------



## plasticflower (Jul 20, 2018)

I can second joining - not only POI map but I've had big discounts on my insurance too. 

Regarding places in Cornwall, you couldn't pick a much busier place than St Ives in August, it'll be rammed! So will Land's End, St Agnes, in fact pretty much the whole of Cornwall is extremely busy in August. It's beautiful and one of my favourite places, just be prepared for very busy roads.

I can't recommend anywhere in your specific locations but elsewhere in Cornwall you can park in Tintagel car parks overnight (3 quid (ish?) overnight) or Colliford Lake has open car parks.

Hope your first trip goes well.


----------

